# Painting Ipe



## Joe Wood (Sep 20, 2005)

I need to paint some ipe deck railing posts for a project I'm on now.

What would you suggest as a good primer? Would that water based Zinsser Bullseye 123 be a good choice, or should I go with an oil based primer? The top coat will be a latex enamel.


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

Its Brazilian Ipe right, I would Stain before priming and painting. Solid color stain or Semi Trans.


----------



## Joe Wood (Sep 20, 2005)

GOP, that doesn't make any sense to me, but then painting isn't my field at all.

Wouldn't you want the primer to adhere directly to the ipe?


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

Why, on God's green earth, would anyone paint ipe?


----------



## Joe Wood (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm doing a cable railing Ken, need the ipe for its strength, and need to match the other existing posts which are painted.

This is the First, and probably last time I'll ever need to paint ipe!

How would you prime it??


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

I would use a 40 grit paper to rough sand and an alkyd/oil primer.


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

If youre not familiar it wouldnt make any sense. Solid color stain would be the absolute only product i would apply to Ipe if I was matching a solid color. CWF- Uv is a favorite here as far as a clear.


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

GPI, CWF is one of the worst products out there. I do agree with you about using a solid stain versus a paint. You still have to prime with a solid though.


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> GPI, CWF is one of the worst products out there. I do agree with you about using a solid stain versus a paint. You still have to prime with a solid though.



CWF? Youve got to be kidding...


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

welovepainting said:


> CWF? Youve got to be kidding...


I'm not sure if you are agreeing that it is a bad product or disagreeing with my opinion of it? 

About 30% of the decks we see in distress have CWF on them. They are usually color shifted or black from mold. When over applied by H.O's it peels. Its a nightmare to strip and maintenance on it is a joke. It almost always has to removed to start fresh. Another 60% of our restorations have Behr on it which is even worse.


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 17, 2006)

Most cwf jobs ive seen seem to have terrible lap marks and shiny spots like you wouldn't believe. And its not like its just one homeowner who sucks at application. They all seem to have it. Either that or peeling.


----------



## carolinaprowash (Dec 28, 2006)

You still shouldn't paint Ipe - what a crime 

Celeste


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> I'm not sure if you are agreeing that it is a bad product or disagreeing with my opinion of it?
> 
> About 30% of the decks we see in distress have CWF on them. They are usually color shifted or black from mold. When over applied by H.O's it peels. Its a nightmare to strip and maintenance on it is a joke. It almost always has to removed to start fresh. Another 60% of our restorations have Behr on it which is even worse.



Sorry I quoted the wrong person. 

I would have to agree CWF is junk! No other way to put it...


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Depends on the color but we have done a couple of IPE decks with Sikkens Solid Oil and it has held up well. Yes the railings , spindles and flooring.

CWF is junk. Ken was right on with the primer first.

If you need to paint a white or even a very deep color I would use Cabots Problem Solver oil primer or Ben Moore Fresh Start Oil etc......

Bullseye 123 latex will bleed ...........

Good luck..........:thumbsup:


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

PressurePros said:


> I'm not sure if you are agreeing that it is a bad product or disagreeing with my opinion of it?
> 
> About 30% of the decks we see in distress have CWF on them. They are usually color shifted or black from mold. When over applied by H.O's it peels. Its a nightmare to strip and maintenance on it is a joke. It almost always has to removed to start fresh. Another 60% of our restorations have Behr on it which is even worse.


Ahem, What causes mold Pressure Pro? What causes color shifting? I think your blanket statement to discount a product only proves lack of knowledge.

there are over 100,000 known types of fungi ,
mold propagates by spreading a large number of spores, which travel through the air. Soooo, what you are saying is, CWF causes and propigates 100,000 types of fungi to grow? Temps and humidity and light play a dramatic role as well . Hmmm . You must be talking Mildew, maybe you dont know the difference. 
Youve stated 30% of decks you service are CWF decks, what is the other 70%? Bare Decks? Stained? Sikkens? What >? Do none of the other decks peel? Mildew, mold, or are you another tired contractor sick of removing product and starting fresh? In order to discount someones opinion or statement, in this world, have some technical data to prove or disprove or discount. 22 yrs in the coatings business ive used hundreds of products, from different manufacturers, never to once discount any one product as junk or bad. Maybe not professional quality or product line of my choice, but some like Thompsons Water Seal, Sikkens, Cabot ,Cwf, Sherwood ,Yadda yadda.....Customers choice, customers budget, data sells a job, customers budget dictates the job they get. 
Color Shifting...LoL
Within the same species of wood, you will Never have 2 boards the same color. Sorry..Nice try.:nuke::nuke:


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

:whistling

If you like CWF.. run with it. In maybe another 22 years you will figure out its not such a hot product.

The way we run our businesses is obviously different. Customer budget would never dictate the coating I use. The best is used on every job. Either the customer can afford my service or they cannot.

Color shift: an unnatural change in color where the coating is exposed to UV rays. I'm not talking about fading after a year I mean in a month or so. You'll see marked toning difference in areas protected by awnings, overhangs, etc.
If you haven't witnessed it with inferior products, you haven't done enough decks.

Mold and mildew are for all intents and purposes the same thing. The spawning of spores that attack a food source. Certain types of oils are food sources. This is counteracted using mildewcide in the coating. Once again cheap products have either a) none or b) inadequate amounts. The result? The coating turns black.

I already listed that another 60% of strip jobs are Behr (another favorite of yours perhaps?) The remaining 10% are semi transparent oil based finishes that actually come off easily. 

When the right prep is done on a deck and is followed by the right oil finish, it will never peel. Maintenance is a simple wash and recoat. The customers deck stays "conditioned" and is much less likely to check, cup or split.


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

PressurePros said:


> :whistling
> 
> If you like CWF.. run with it. In maybe another 22 years you will figure out its not such a hot product.
> 
> ...


Still Waiting on that Data


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

Anyways - don't want to get into a middle of a fight. Just want to say, that before priming Ipe - hit it with an acid bath of oxalic - or rub it down with Lacquer thinner prior to priming with an oil.


----------

